# What is the new 5d3 Groundbreaking Feature that will shake the industry?



## EIREHotspur (Mar 1, 2012)

I am going to guess that they are doing 1080 60/50p.

I'd love if it was clean hdmi out though.
I shoot mostly 720 50p anyway as most of my stuff ends up on the web.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 1, 2012)

Predicting the future. In liveview 2future mode you see what will happen in a moment.


----------



## gecko (Mar 1, 2012)

In-built automatic rating mechanism.

Your camera will tell you your photos are crap!


----------



## aprotosimaki (Mar 1, 2012)

The price?


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 1, 2012)

Teleporter.


----------



## stefsan (Mar 1, 2012)

Built-in tripod 8)


----------



## gecko (Mar 1, 2012)

aprotosimaki said:


> The price?



+1

Looks like $3500.00


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 1, 2012)

RAW HD video.


----------



## Flake (Mar 1, 2012)

What's a 'low vibration mode' are we going to finally get a mirror lock up button?


----------



## live4die (Mar 1, 2012)

take 3D images ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ivar (Mar 1, 2012)

As it stands currently according to the latest rumored specs, nothing groundbreaking really. 

We need yet to see the claims for IQ.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 1, 2012)

EIREHotspur said:


> I am going to guess that they are doing 1080 60/50p.
> 
> I'd love if it was clean hdmi out though.
> I shoot mostly 720 50p anyway as most of my stuff ends up on the web.



Nothing groundbreaking. Rather a very solid follower to the highly successful 5D and 5DII. I bet people will keep buying it like hot cakes and it'll remain one of the most sold SLRs ever.


----------



## TAR (Mar 1, 2012)

USB 1.0 ;D


----------



## assaf42 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well it seems like nothing to special, but it's what many of us thought was missing from the mkII. They finally listened to us.

The camera seems like it will take a nice bite out of the 1dx sales, if the rumoured specs are true. I for one, will have a really tough time picking the 1dx over this.


----------



## EIREHotspur (Mar 1, 2012)

Well firstly Specs are great and I will be buying 2 this year anyway.

We have yet to see the events and what is in their presentations, they may have something up their sleeves yet that isn't in these specs.

Nothing said about price, HDMI out or audio monitoring.

Hopefully there isn't too much of a bottleneck and we are not waiting for them to hit the shelves.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 1, 2012)

It will finally have a Direct Print button on the vertical grip, plus the new RATE button works *both before *AND* after the shot*. Pre-RATE the picture you are about to take with 5 stars and the resulting image after you release the shutter would be a triple-guaranteed Pulitzer-Prize winner.


----------



## btaylor (Mar 1, 2012)

The direct print button can be set to upload pictures directly to 4chan in a motivational poster format.


----------



## tasteofjace (Mar 1, 2012)

RAW HD Video is a big one! Huzzah!


----------



## AprilForever (Mar 1, 2012)

Were I to go FF, I would get either the 5D mk II or the D800... this here one seems to offer not a whole lot extra...


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 1, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Were I to go FF, I would get either the 5D mk II or the D800... this here one seems to offer not a whole lot extra...


Specs wise, the new 5D might not seem to offer a whole lot more extra than the 5DII, but should fix any supposed shortcomings of the II seemingly make this the perfect "all around" camera(where the 5DII) was more of a portrait/wedding camera.


----------



## DBCdp (Mar 1, 2012)

I think tasteofjace hit it, RAW video! And several options as well as the .264 container we're already used to. Looks good to me, now if they get the price right we're in biz! ;D


----------



## peterpaul (Mar 1, 2012)

I would have expected that the new camera would offer greater MP to match up with the Nikon. I was expecting that through an increase in MP I would afford to have larger improved prints which i can hang around in my exhibitions.... I guess this was a setback when even Fuji are generating raw files over 4m in length as far as image size is concerned


----------



## peterpaul (Mar 1, 2012)

I would have expected that the new camera will have its raw file image size improved. This will leave me where I am witrh the DII when it comes to printing as opposed to the new Nikon...


----------



## PhotoCat (Mar 1, 2012)

How about face detection inside viewfinder? Perfect focus, exposure & composition the 1st time,
regardless of background brightness


----------



## Autocall (Mar 1, 2012)

New generation Eye-controlled Autofocus


----------



## AdamJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Whether the specs are correct or not, I'm fairly sure the spec list hasn't been copied and pasted directly from anything Canon has drafted. The list doesn't follow the same format as Canon's published specs for other SLRs.


----------



## Track40 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll take full-time autofocus during video capture.

Would also love:
- Grid display and image capture while zoomed in 5x & 10x
- LIVE audio meters on the display during video capture
- multiple HDR modes
- built-in wireless
- built-in gps


----------



## JavaBean (Mar 1, 2012)

This is what phototips predicted and why, in his word, it would be industry changing. I don't think he said ground breaking. although it might be if true considering no one else would have it.

There is not mention of this in the spec sheet, however, and the OP says it appears at this stage that he ended up being wrong.

Although why is it $500 more than a D800??? I am confused.... I don't think we know everything yet...

http://www.phototips.biz/2012/02/5d3-secret-prediction-spoiler-alert.html


----------



## Canihaspicture (Mar 1, 2012)

JavaBean said:


> Although why is it $500 more than a D800??? I am confused.... I don't think we know everything yet...
> 
> http://www.phototips.biz/2012/02/5d3-secret-prediction-spoiler-alert.html



I hope you are right, otherwise several years wait for a 5D MK III will celebrate with a "meh..."


----------



## TCull (Mar 1, 2012)

Built in radio remote compatibility with the new Speedlight 600EX ... that would be amazing. Accompanied by receivers which transmit TTL information to current and past speedlights..

One can dream right?


----------



## JavaBean (Mar 1, 2012)

It was a reasoned and well thought out conclusion based on facts. But it looks like the conclusion was still wrong.


----------



## 3dit0r (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm hoping the features lists are either wrong or very incomplete as there is a disturbing lack of references to any major inprovements in video functionality- a huge market for this camera. Stills-wise there wasn't much wrong with the mkii.


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 1, 2012)

4 stops in camera IS


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

3dit0r said:


> I'm hoping the features lists are either wrong or very incomplete as there is a disturbing lack of references to any major inprovements in video functionality- a huge market for this camera. Stills-wise there wasn't much wrong with the mkii.



Agreed!


----------



## pedro (Mar 1, 2012)

The rumored body only price tag? 8)


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 1, 2012)

AF when shoot video


----------



## AJ (Mar 1, 2012)

The combination of top-notch image quality, top-notch autofocus, and prosumer pricetag.


----------



## eeek (Mar 1, 2012)

My guess is that it shoots out bees.


----------



## Cinnamon (Mar 1, 2012)

Track40 said:


> I'll take full-time autofocus during video capture.



I would like full-time autofocus during video capture, too. While the contrast detection autofocus during Live View/Video Capture isn't as fast or accurate as phase AF it could be, it is a really convenient feature that doesn't get enough credit. People dismiss it by often saying that (1) the autofocus noises that are picked up during recording are annoying, (2) it's slow and inaccurate, and (3) real videographers use manual focus.

I think that if you're using an external mic, or if you're going to cut out the audio anyway, the first point is moot. While I agree the continuous AF during video is at times slow or inaccurate, the option to have autofocus is convenient - you could always manually focus, but having the option of autofocus helps out a ton in some situations. Even though most videographers manually focus I think that by having a convenient feature like continuous AF during videos, Canon can not only sell more cameras to a wider segment of consumers, but that even professionals could rely on continuous AF at times when manually focusing is difficult. While one who is serious about DSLR videography ultimately invests in a shoulter rig, follow-focus, etc, not having to manually focus during video could conceivably allow people to hold the camera steadier in situations where they don't have those accessories.


----------



## Ignatius (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't want to use a depth of field calculator, so a ray of light showing the near and the far limit of the depth of field would be appreciated.
In case of hyperfocal, the near limit would be enough.

Spoiler
5d4 should include a paralyzing ray, in order to stop any movement when the shutter is pressed.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 1, 2012)

Perhaps pixel binning.


----------



## Emeyerphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Canihaspicture said:


> JavaBean said:
> 
> 
> > Although why is it $500 more than a D800??? I am confused.... I don't think we know everything yet...
> ...



We must take in account that is the "kit" price with the $2500 24-70 f/2.8L lens. Considering that the kit price for a current 5d Mk2 with a 24-105 f/4 is approx $800 more, we have to figure they aren't going to sell a $2500 lens for a mere $800. I am going to guess a MSRP of $2500 that leaves the kit at $3500 with the 24-70.

I hope I am right on this, but who knows, we shall see soon.

Thank you,


----------



## jcns (Mar 1, 2012)

pop out jackhammer.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone hear anything about when they "say" they can deliver? I still remember last summer with the 500 and 600 mark II. We are still waiting....


----------



## waveland (Mar 1, 2012)

AJ said:


> The combination of top-notch image quality, top-notch autofocus, and prosumer pricetag.



Agree. This would really be a groundbreaking and innovative feature, who needs more mega pixels etc. anyways?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

You'll be able to tilt / shift the sensor, nice. Or, maybe, in-body IS.


----------



## gummyrabbit (Mar 1, 2012)

RAW video? That's in the specs...unless CR is wrong.


"File Formats – AVI, RAW, H.264, MOV, MPEG-4"


----------



## psolberg (Mar 1, 2012)

gummyrabbit said:


> RAW video? That's in the specs...unless CR is wrong.
> 
> 
> "File Formats – AVI, RAW, H.264, MOV, MPEG-4"



RAW is the output format for stills.



EIREHotspur said:


> I am going to guess that they are doing 1080 60/50p.
> 
> I'd love if it was clean hdmi out though.
> I shoot mostly 720 50p anyway as most of my stuff ends up on the web.


sony already does 1080p60. nikon already does clean HDMI.

the current specs don't show me anything that is going to shake anything. Everybody is doing video which was the key thing the 5DII had when it came out over the rest. The landscape with high end RED cameras, canon's own C line is much different today than it was before.


----------



## Emeyerphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

psolberg said:


> gummyrabbit said:
> 
> 
> > RAW video? That's in the specs...unless CR is wrong.
> ...



I am guessing that RAW video is included, why else would they put that in the Video Output section? RAW is assumed to be an output for stills, but RAW video is what I think cinematographers have been clamoring for now that Lightroom 4 will provide more video editing. 

If I am wrong, then I am wrong, but we are going on mere speculation until the announcement.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 1, 2012)

RAW full HD video processes at roughly 120mb a second. So can you think of a camera / CF card combo that could cope with that? 1GB = 9 seconds of footage. The write rate for it would have to be... INCONCEIVABLE.


----------



## gummyrabbit (Mar 1, 2012)

psolberg said:


> gummyrabbit said:
> 
> 
> > RAW video? That's in the specs...unless CR is wrong.
> ...



But they don't list jpg. It appears that it outputs RAW video....but you probably need an external storage device.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 1, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> RAW full HD video processes at roughly 120mb a second. So can you think of a camera / CF card combo that could cope with that? 1GB = 9 seconds of footage. The write rate for it would have to be... INCONCEIVABLE.



Hmm...I notice that Lexar just announced new UDMA7 CF cards. Can't find the sustained write speeds, but sustained read is 150MB/s, so if write is near that it might possibly support the 120MB/s needed for the RAW 1080p30.

Too bad it doesn't have USB 3.0, that would support enough bandwidth to send raw 1080p50/60 streams to an external system to write. Assuming the external system could support the write speeds of course.


----------



## gummyrabbit (Mar 1, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Drama79 said:
> 
> 
> > RAW full HD video processes at roughly 120mb a second. So can you think of a camera / CF card combo that could cope with that? 1GB = 9 seconds of footage. The write rate for it would have to be... INCONCEIVABLE.
> ...



If it's 1GB = 9 second, then a $800 128GB card can store 19 mins of footage. Not very practical I would think.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Mar 1, 2012)

The listing of "RAW" between all the other video formats is very curious, I agree that without the JPEG listing, it seems to suggest a RAW format for video. I would consider this to be groundbreaking....

As others have stated, it seems there is something missing... perhaps it could be 720 RAW? Anyone know the bitrate on 720 RAW video? My guess is it would easily fall under the performance capabilities of certain UDMA 6 and 7 cards available now.

If the 5Diii does shoot RAW video, I think most DSLR videographers would agree this would justify the price. If not...then $3500 is going to be a stretch. You could buy a 7D and 5Dii for that. Im hopeful...

Time will tell- its going to be a long day waiting....ugh...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 1, 2012)

I heard from my sources that the secret groundbreaking feature is going to to allow the 5Diii to eat Nikons which allows it to become even more powerful!


----------



## Policar (Mar 1, 2012)

gummyrabbit said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Drama79 said:
> ...



19 minutes is more than a 1000 foot spool of 35mm film. That's really not so bad. But it doesn't shoot full resolution in raw, because why would it shoot 6fps at 3:2 and then 30fps cropped to 16:9. Makes no sense.

If there were any hope for raw video it would be something similar to sraw. A quarter the resolution so maybe four times the frame rate? That would be a HUGE deal, although the video would still suffer from aliasing.

Also, remember that bayer sensors don't record as much detail as their stated resolution--red's 4k isn't as sharp as a IMAX scanned and downressed to 4k... "720p raw" would look like SD and alias worse than the current generation's output.

But it's not going to happen. These specs are based on what's posted on one website--one website that erroneously claims the 5DII and 7D record in "avi and raw." When, really, they record in .mov, raw, and jpeg.

The video samples from the 1DX aren't substantially better than those from the 5DII. I wish the 5DIII were a killer video camera, but it seems like Canon is waiting on a lower end cinema dSLR until some time in the future. Fingers crossed, of course--I'd love to order one of these.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

MichaelTheMaven said:


> The listing of "RAW" between all the other video formats is very curious, I agree that without the JPEG listing, it seems to suggest a RAW format for video. I would consider this to be groundbreaking....
> 
> As others have stated, it seems there is something missing... perhaps it could be 720 RAW? Anyone know the bitrate on 720 RAW video? My guess is it would easily fall under the performance capabilities of certain UDMA 6 and 7 cards available now.
> 
> ...



Considering the patent for RAW video was submitted almost 2 years ago, I think this is very likely. And I agree it does seem strange that JPEG isn't listed and the fact that all the other formats listed are movie formats makes me think that it may have raw video. Perhaps they'll have some external storage solution...


----------



## Policar (Mar 1, 2012)

Video raw is not going to happen.

Look at the other HDSLRs cameras listed at ted's. None have jpeg listed as a format.


----------



## Redreflex (Mar 1, 2012)

gecko said:


> aprotosimaki said:
> 
> 
> > The price?
> ...



Lol.

Question is not "what is the groundbreaking...", but "will there be a groundbreaking..."


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 1, 2012)

What is the "Intelligent Viewfinder" in the spec list?


----------



## Bonnau_Photo (Mar 1, 2012)

Absolutely nothing ground breaking or game changing in those specs.. 
The link to Teds doesn't work anymore so who knows if those specs are legit at all even.. Going to be interesting to see what the real (complete) specs say...


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 2, 2012)

Bonnau_Photo said:


> Absolutely nothing ground breaking or game changing in those specs..
> The link to Teds doesn't work anymore so who knows if those specs are legit at all even.. Going to be interesting to see what the real (complete) specs say...



I still do count on the Future Prediction Feature.

:'(


----------

